# Board Games



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

What board games did you play as a kid that either involved fake money or had a degree of difficulty like strategy board games.

The ones I liked to play were stock ticker and Richthofen's War. Both games my older brother got me into and he also liked strategy games like Blitzkrieg and such and was so into it he and his friends would take up to a hour to finish a turn.

The weird thing with stock ticker is that for some reason I can never remember bonds ever being in the dividend zone for very long it was always down. I used to like grains and my brother always took industrials and of course the winner usually bought something almost bankrupt that recovered.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I was a kid in the 70's, so I played games like Stock Ticker, Payday, & Monopoly.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I never played Payday but did you also find any weird patterns like I did in Stock Ticker or when playing Monopoly.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

The only pattern I saw was that I wasn't very good at board games. My family was very competitive, especially my sister. I think I was scared to win


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Why is it one can never beat their sister when I was little kid she would always win and tick me off.


----------



## JustAGuy (Feb 5, 2012)

dogcom said:


> What board games did you play as a kid that either involved fake money or had a degree of difficulty like strategy board games.
> 
> The ones I liked to play were stock ticker and Richthofen's War. Both games my older brother got me into and he also liked strategy games like Blitzkrieg and such and was so into it he and his friends would take up to a hour to finish a turn.
> 
> The weird thing with stock ticker is that for some reason I can never remember bonds ever being in the dividend zone for very long it was always down. I used to like grains and my brother always took industrials and of course the winner usually bought something almost bankrupt that recovered.


I didn't play that many board games, but did play lots of video games. Lots of early RPGs required budgeting of your gold to be able to afford the things you needed... and same with early Civilizations or Sim City I believe. Very easy for things to fall apart in those games if you don't pay attention.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I don't play computer games but I do play console games and use the computer for stock trading, the forum, information and so on. My favorite console games are also RPG or survival horror my favorites to play were Resident Evil and Silent hill and enjoyed Mass Effect and the knights of the Old Republic for the RPG games. I should also add that I liked playing the Castle Wolfenstein games.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

dogcom said:


> Why is it one can never beat their sister when I was little kid she would always win and tick me off.


My sister always won because she cheated. She was always the banker when we played monopoly.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Monopoly is by far the best.

And I never lose.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I believe I also used the word cheated when my sister won andrewf.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

She admits now that she always cheated.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Am I the only one who has never finished a game of Monopoly? My family and I started many games but it takes forever to win. It gets even worse if you're losing. 

Risk and Trivial Pursuit are more my speed. If you read all the cards in Trivial Pursuit you have a good chance of winning. I am not saying how I know that


----------



## financialnoob (Feb 26, 2011)

andrewf said:


> My sister always won because she cheated. She was always the banker when we played monopoly.


So basically like in real life, the bankers will always win one way or another


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Risk and Trivial Pursuit are more my speed.


+1

My family never wanted to play Risk because I always won. I still play online and it's a lot more fun that way (1 turn at a time instead of all at once) Games take like 6 months though


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> Am I the only one who has never finished a game of Monopoly? My family and I started many games but it takes forever to win. It gets even worse if you're losing.


You probably don't have a family of horse traders... when we'd play there might still be half the properties on the board for sale but those who can swap to make a monopoly are already doing so and starting with the houses. An early game baltic/mediterranean monopoly, because houses are so cheap and money is so scare is way better than park place. I remember some games would end and there would still be a property or two for sale noone had landed on.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Growing up in the country where entertainment was scarce, we played several board games - monopoly, clue, trouble, etc. 

I think I overdid it as I can hardly stand the thought of playing a board game today.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Spent many rainy summer days playing Monopoly, Game of Life, and UNO (not a board game, but I am sure many of you have played it).


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Just played a lot of chess in my family.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Am I the only one who has never finished a game of Monopoly? My family and I started many games but it takes forever to win. It gets even worse if you're losing.
> 
> Risk and Trivial Pursuit are more my speed...


Really? 

The few Monopoly games my family didn't finish were in the "middle game". The properties would be relatively evenly split so there wasn't a clear advantage.

If someone got the upper hand (ex. four playing, one owns half the properties, with most in long stretches), the game sped up. Either people went broke quickly or resigned because there was no way to re-balance the power.


Now Risk on the other hand, would go on endlessly - particularly if the weaker teams banded together. It was also interesting to watch a strong player whittle down a weaker player but then run into a string of bad dice rolls.


Cheers


----------



## travelgeek (Nov 29, 2009)

Monopoly and Battleship.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

Berubeland said:


> Am I the only one who has never finished a game of Monopoly?


Played and finished a lot of Monopoly during my University days. Of course we had a lot of time on our hands.

Stock Ticker on the other hand haven't thought of that game in years. Great game, I wonder if I can get a copy someplace.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

I believe they still sell it in toy and game stores. I also wonder if people played scrabble a lot as it was not mentioned here.


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Electric12 I remember in Risk when a massive army would be defeated by a couple of armies and make the guy with the big army so mad.


----------



## Dibs (May 26, 2011)

Although it is not a money game, I enjoy playing Pandemic with my friends. Here's a user review.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

dogcom said:


> Electric12 I remember in Risk when a massive army would be defeated by a couple of armies and make the guy with the big army so mad.


My sister used to be good at it. 

She'd lose and just about be wipe out but then she'd get upset, where her dice rolling turned around. Where up until that point, worst case the attacking army was losing three armies to each one of hers, all of a sudden it would be more like twenty to one.

Eventually, those who were tired of this changed their strategy. She'd be attacked until she displayed signs of feeling picked on, then someone else would be hammered on until she calmed down. *Only* then could the attacker would move in for the kill, at a more reasonable cost.

It was quite strange to watch on a consistent basis.


Cheers


----------



## dogcom (May 23, 2009)

Power of the mind, maybe there is something to this electric12.


----------

